# Aneth Ismasson



## Ryebrynn (Dec 13, 2010)

to honor all lost betta fish...


----------



## Ryebrynn (Dec 13, 2010)

*Hi...



I am Ryebrynn Shveer, and my fish Aneth Ismarsson Dieed From "Fin Rot" on November 29, 2010 i hope that whosoever gets on this thread will honor my lost Betta Fish, Aneth Ismarsson*


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

So sorry about your fish.  RIP Aneth.


----------



## Ryebrynn (Dec 13, 2010)

*Replying to vaygirl*

Thanks, it is so sad i cry about every night...


----------



## Ryebrynn (Dec 13, 2010)

heres a picture of Aneth
(click on URL)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_FIlCdAILjdU/TOxOSxCVbhI/AAAAAAAABME/j6HD4FtptN0/s1600/Nov.+2010+023.JPG


----------



## Ryebrynn (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi  i am back i had to cry for a while


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

He was a cute little fish )= RIP Aneth


----------



## Ryebrynn (Dec 13, 2010)

yeah he was cute... i miss him


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry about your loss. But I couldn't help but notice you were keeping him in a bowl. Read around on this forum and your next betta will live much longer.


----------

